# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πατέρας και κόρη μας την έκαναν !!!

## spyros_lamia

Καλημέρα σε ολους...Εχω ή μάλλον είχα ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια τα οποια τον Οκτωβριο μου χαρισαν 4 μωράκια..3 εξ αυτων αρσενικα και 1 θηλυκο...αφου απογαλακτίστηκαν αγορασα μια κλουβα 1,20 χ 50 χ 50,τη χωρισα στη μεση και εβαλα στη μια μερια τα 3 αρσενικα αδελφακια και απο την αλλη το ζευγάρι με τη κορη..(ΠΑΡΕΝΘΕΣΗ:κάποιες φορές η κόρη τσκώνονταν λίγο με τη μαμά...αλλά κάθε βράδυ το ζευγάρι κοιμόνταν δίπλα δίπλα και η η κόρη λίγο πιο πέρα στο ίδιο κλαδάκι...)προχθες το πρωι και απο ενα λαθος της μητερας μου μπαμπας και κορη πεταξαν εξω απο τη κλουβα...και οταν λεω πεταξαν εννοώ εξαφανίστηκαν...δε στάθηκαν ούτε μια στιγμή στους γύρω χώρους της βεράντας,η οποία σημειώνω οτι είναι σαν αυλή και την γνώριζαν καθώς όποτε ειχε ήλιο τα πρωινά για κάποιες ώρες μετακινούσαμε τη κλούβα τους για να λιάζονται..εχουμε καταστεναχωρεθεί ολοι όμως το χειρότερο είναι οτι προχθές το πρωι που έφυγαν και σήμερα το πρωι η μαμά γέννησε 2 αυγουλάκια και δε ξέρω τι να κάνω...της έβαλα φωλίτσα και νήμα αλλά μπαινόβγαινε ελάχιστα...σήμερα το πρωι μετέφερα τον εναν αρσενικό (γιος της δλδ) στη μεριά που είναι η μαμά για να έχει παρέα...θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας...να της βρώ καινούργιο αρσενικό?να την αφήσω μόνη να κλωσήσει (αν κλωσήσει δλδ)?ειλικρινά εχω καταστεναχωρεθεί γιατί τα πουλάκια απο περιποίηση ειχαν ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ στο κλουβάκι τους...

----------


## Nenkeren

Μια χαρα θα κλωσησει και μια χαρα θα τα βγαλει περα μονη της στη συνεχεια,δεν ξερω απο ζεμπρακια συγκεκριμενα αλλα το μητρικο ενστικτο υπερεχει της απωλειας του συντροφου και θεωρω αν ειναι βατεμενα τα αυγα και σκασουν ολα θα κυλησουν ομαλα μεχρι την στιγμη που τα μικρα θα βγουν στο κλαρι,μην αγχωνεσαι.

Στο μεσοδιαστημα ψαξε για καποιο ενηλικο αρσενικο οσο εκεινη θα ασχολειται με τη γεννα της κανε μια 25ημερη καραντινα και εισαι μια χαρα να τον βαλεις μηπως και συνεχισει η αναπαραγωγη σου αν αυτο ειναι κατι που θελεις.

----------


## spyros_lamia

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή σου Φίλιππε...περισσότερο απο την αναπαραγωγή με ενδιαφέρει να έχει παρεούλα η θηλυκιά μου...σκεφτόμουν να πάρω εναν αρσενικό και μετά τη διαδικασία της καραντίνας,ίσως τη βοηθήσει και στο τάισμα των νεοσών..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στα ζεμπράκια ο αρσενικός βοηθάει αρκετά κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής. Στήνει τη φωλιά, κλωσσάει αυγά και ταίζει αργότερα τους νεοσσούς. Αν δεν γεννηθούν πολλά μικρά, θα τα καταφέρει μόνη της. Δεν σου προτείνω να βάλεις το νέο αρσενικό μέσα όσο είναι ακόμα τα μωρά στη φωλιά γιατί δεν θα τα αναγνωρίσει ως δικά του και ενδεχομένως να μην τα αποδεχτεί και ίσως να τα τραυματίσει. Μην κάνεις βιαστικές κινήσεις, το κακό έγινε τώρα. Έχει συμβεί σε όλους μας κάποια στιγμή δυστυχώς.. 

Αν έχει μωρά όταν τελειώσει η καραντίνα του αρσενικού, μην τον βάλεις μέσα. Αν δεν έχει, τότε μπορείς να τα συστήσεις μεταξύ τους για να ξεκινήσουν ξανά μαζί. Θα σου πρότεινα να βγάλεις το γιο από μέσα μη τυχόν και ζευγαρώσουν και γίνει καμιά αιμομιξία.

----------


## spyros_lamia

Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνα και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή...η αλήθεια είναι οτι και γω το σκέφτηκα μήπως αρχίσει ο καινούργιος αρσενικός να επιτιθεται στα μικρά...τελοσπάντων ας δούμε τι θα γίνει με τα αυγά,αν θα τα κλωσήσει και βλέπουμε στη πορεία για το νεο ταίρι...

----------

